

K-12 student database jazzes tech startups, spooks parents - newman314
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/03/03/us-education-database-idUSBRE92204W20130303

======
trackofalljades
The positives for having a standardized, compatible, usable national data bank
are amazing...but the negatives for giving such unprecedented access to
privatized ventures scares the hell out of me and seals the deal on deciding
to send my children to private schools when it's time.

------
newman314
To me, this is creepy beyond belief.

"OMG This is SOOOO cool" should not be allowed to trump privacy interests.

